# 100 gallons of water



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think I will have any problem with getting clean water I have access to a hand drawn well.
But water is so important to stay alive that I thought that I might as well put some in storage. I was
looking at the blue 55 Gallon water barrels for about $100. I guess that's not so bad for a place to keep
water. But then I was in Walmart looking at the drinking water and for less than a dollar a gallon I can buy
my drinking water in 1 gallon jugs. I asked to see the manager of that department and asked her about
buying a quantity of about 100 gallons. Without even blinking she said "when would you like to pick it up?"
She said it would be ready to pick up in 2 days. I went back in 2 days and it was ready they even loaded 
it in my pick up for me. It came in boxes 3 gallons to a box. Easy to move and easy to stack. The only
down side is it has an expatriation date of 13 months. cost $86.54 for 33 boxes. I just had to ask the 
lady if this was an unusual request? She said nope I'm seeing it more and more. Then she smiled and 
asked if I needed any big bags of rice or dried beans? Oops -I think I just got busted- 
Can that many people be waking up? 

I figure if it hasn't hit the fan a year from now I'll buy another 33 boxes (99 gallons) I will just put it
back for bathing or what ever and buy another 99 gallons. 

Can it be that Walmart see an opportunity to increase sales by catering to preppers?


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I walk up to the counter at the local Wally World and the sales clerk looks me in the eye and says sorry no 22 or 9 mm today. But we did get some Coleman fuel in and 100 hour candles. The clerk in the bulk food aisle see me and tells me they are bringing 20# bags of red beans out today. I think they now


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For years I maintain a sizable quantity of bottle water in gallon jugs. I especially liked the water from Wally World because it had a best Used by Date. because of high radium content in the city's drinking water, we simply rotated out stock and only drank the bottled water. I used plastic milk crates to store the jugs and stacked them 6-7 high. over the years, I found that more and more jugs developed pin hole leaks. I started keeping a log and found that the jugs always seemed to be just under 6 months from end date when they would leak. I also found that more and more jugs started leaking over the last few years. For budgetprep, I learned the hard way, the card board boxes they come in, slowly weaken and crush, causing the stack to tip over. Sometimes only pain to pick up but frequently causing a mess. Because I lived in ILL, I had to store the water in the basement. I finally started stacking the water in a HD plastic tub so the water wouldn't go all over the floor and make a mess. 

Thanks for reminding me to restock the Coleman fuel I had to sell off.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

If you have the containers that much water might be a quarter out of the tap. You might add a few ml of bleach/gallon.

Still your plan is good.

As an aside....

People planning on bugging out had better consider how much weight it involves. 700 pounds in the case of 100 gallons of H2O.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Storage is always a problem. I know a lot of people say you can wash out milk jugs and reuse them but FEMA says you can't get all the milk (or juice) proteins out of the jugs and warn against using them. They recommend the clear PETE type plastic bottles. Milk jugs are a lot thinner than the similar looking water jugs and are designed to degrade faster. 
Stolen from FEMA http://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/f&web.pdf
It is recommended to purchase food-grade water storage containers 
from surplus or camping supplies stores to use for water storage. 
If you decide to re-use storage containers, choose two-liter plastic 
soft drink bottles - not plastic jugs or cardboard containers that 
have had milk or fruit juice in them. The reason is that milk 
protein and fruit sugars cannot be adequately removed from these 
containers and provide an environment for bacterial growth when 
water is stored in them. Cardboard containers leak easily and are 
not designed for long-term storage of liquids. Also, do not 
use glass containers, because they are heavy and may break.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Hang onto the expired bottles- use them for laundry, toilet flushing, showers, etc.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just buy some life straws and learn how to make a fire. Unless you live in a desert.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

What Chipper said!!! Life straws or Katadyns take up a lot less space than a gallon of water and they are good for 100s to 1000s of gallons.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I got 20 2 litre soda bottles with water.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I bought a Berkey water purification system and in addition I keep about 20 one gallon jugs of water in my deep freezer. That way their shelf life is much longer and if the power goes out it will keep the food cool for a few extra days. My son buys the 5 gallon jugs of water that they sell for water dispensers. The containers extend the shelf life for the water for a long time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The idea of expired water seems kind of funny to me. Does the water become toxic, not really. You might get some kine of green stuff growing in it or maybe something bacterial. Nothing a little bleach or boiling can't handle.
This tank was more expensive than I wanted to spend but it fits my needs due to space.
View attachment 5261

260 Gallon Tank: The SureWater 260 gallon tank is oval shaped and designed to fit through all standard 29" doorways. With this tank you'll store as much water as five 55 gallon drums utilizing only 7 square feet of floor space. Click to see a detailed description of the 260 gallon tank anatomy. Tank Dimensions: 28" W X 34" D X 82" H Spigots Included. $429


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I store water in 2 liter bottles, my wife cleans them out, fills them and I carry them to the basement. I also keep a few in my freezer for emergencies.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Water bob is the answer holds 100 gals. WaterBOB®: emergency drinking water storage

MOLON LABE


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

bad said:


> If you have the containers that much water might be a quarter out of the tap. You might add a few ml of bleach/gallon.
> 
> Still your plan is good.
> 
> ...


Actually, for use in formulas in the chemistry world the weight per gallon of water is accepted as 8.33 at 77 degrees F. The weight will vary a few 1/100's depending on temperature, but that's about it.

I have found a source for food grade 55 gallon drums that previosly held BBQ sauce. I';m currently storing two drums, along with another 100 gallons of storage. If the situation extends beyond those stores we will likely be gone before hand.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Walked through the basement and I have a 100 gallon water heater. That was easy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my 500 gallon Norwesco Water Storage tanks.
View attachment 5267


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

ordnance21xx said:


> Water bob is the answer holds 100 gals. WaterBOB®: emergency drinking water storage
> MOLON LABE


I have a couple Water Bobs. The principal behind them is fast,easy and solid. But you have to fill them as soon as the SHTF. Being retired and kind of a stuck at home guy, I like to think I could fill them before the water stopped flowing, but being in AZ (and 400 feet above the main part of town), I feel I need a supply that will be there even if the water systems goes belly up. My water heater is only 30 - 40 gallons and the 2 toilet tanks are 10 gallons at best. I will feel a whole lot better as soon as the big tank gets into my garage and gets filled. While I think most people will never think of their hot water heater, I also think squeamish people won't even give toilet tanks a second thought thereby leaving water behind for the rest of us.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

As Rigged said, water is 8.33 Lbs per gallon.
Just be careful where you store it. It would be a "slight" issue if one of those water tanks came through the floor.:-?


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

We have 3 ponds, maybe 2-300,000 gallons, stocked with fish. Water and protein.

I'd agree that putting a ton of water in 6 square feet may be problematic.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Problematic,,,,, I like that word. I can think of a few good spots for that word


----------

